# fowlr or reef setup?



## davidfogleman (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a 46 gallon bowfront aquarium i was going to use to setup my very first saltwater aquarium with, other than that i have a 200 gph pump, and i can get a few thing at contractor pricing through connections i have (live rock, once in awhile fish, and some corals) now i was thinking about turning this into a simple reef, maybe adding a powerhead but i would like my 200 gph pump to provide most the water movement, i currently have a 2 bulb t5 lighting setup which i dont think is enough, if i go for a reef how much is the lighting going to be, and i am also getting a 100 gallon aquarium, what is the cost comparison between setting that up as a fowlr or reef as oposed to the 46 euro?
*w3 and sorry i really liked that smily....


----------

